

How To Spend Your Money To Maximize Your Happiness - kareemm
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/08/23/happiness_a_buyers_guide/?page=full

======
ZeroGravitas
I wonder if the same research has any suggestions on how best to _earn_ your
money to maximize your happiness (or perhaps more pointendly _not_ earn (as
much) money to maximize your happiness).

Does an engaging work project count as an 'experience' in the same way as a
restaurant meal or holiday?

~~~
kareemm
Easy answer. Have you ever worked in a soul-crushing job for a lot of money?
Imagine working for 60% of your salary in a job you're excited about.

Money is generally thought of as the be-all and end-all motivator in corporate
America. Which is why people are baffled when others choose work that's more
interesting and meaningful at a lower salary.

So, short answer: hells yes engaging work counts as an experience :)

------
numair
_“Just because money doesn’t buy happiness doesn’t mean money cannot buy
happiness,” says Elizabeth Dunn_

I think this is incorrect. The correct phrase, in my opinion, would be: money
doesn't buy happiness, but it can prevent unhappiness.

Likewise, if the means through which you are earning money makes you unhappy,
you're totally missing the point.

------
darien
I think this is easy to explain scientifically. If one spends money on other
people, those people will express genuine feelings of happiness. Seeing those
facial expressions of happiness will activate 'mirror neurons' which in kind
secrete dopamine. Afterward it simply becomes a feedback loop, ie: the more
money you spend on people (different people), the more often you are happy.

------
hughprime
Is this article a repeat from a few days ago, or does it just use the same
clip art as the last article on the same subject? I remember vividly that
awkward-looking guy, with the cheap-looking suit and tie, holding that pile of
hundreds which aren't quite the right colour or texture to be real. He looks
neither rich nor happy.

------
erlanger
The best money I've spent lately was $20 for this cat. Food and litter's
another $15-20 per month at the very most, and I have company even when I'm
hacking at 4am.

~~~
mhb
Given the number of people who are allergic to cats, getting a cat as a pet
has always struck me as somewhat inconsiderate/antisocial. But maybe potential
discomfort to guests is outweighed by the benefit you derive from having a
cat.

~~~
elcron
I'm allergic to cats and I'm normally fine as long as I take a benadryl (or
similar medicine) when I arrive so discomfort is minimal, and they spend a lot
more time with the cat than I do so having a cat seems fine.

